# Looking for help to ID a bicycle.



## criswellnk (Feb 12, 2010)

First let me state that bicycles are not my area of expertise at all, that is why I am asking for help. Also, if the photo does not post I apologize for that as well.

I have a bicycle that has been knocking around in my garage for at least the last 15 to 20 years and it has been under foot long enough. I do wish to sell the bicycle, but before I do, I would like to know what it is and from about what time. I just want to be able to advertise and list the bicycle correctly and answer any questions anyone might have. I had taken the bicycle as partial payment for some antique car parts, my real area of expertise, so the only value for it is what I was told by the gentleman that gave it to me. I have a number in mind, but I do not know if I am way over the mark or if I had got taken on the original deal, either way any value ideas are welcomed as well.

The bicycle is complete, but not together, frame, handle bars with hand grips, wheels which I am unsure of, leather seat with no rot or mold/mildew, pedals and crank which the pedals look to have been replaced at sometime,  and the chain guard is floating around somewhere in the garage. The name plate/badge on the front says Rouse And Hazard, Peoria, ILL. OVERLAND. The bicycle is in black paint with some visisble white pinstriping. I just want to make sure that I am labeling the bicycle correctly and that I can get it into the hands of someone who will appreciate it more than me. Now with any luck there should be a photo, thanks for your time and help, Paul.


----------



## criswellnk (Feb 12, 2010)

*Badge/nameplate photo.*

Thankfully the photo worked, here is a photo of the badge/nameplate.


----------



## rustNspokes (Feb 12, 2010)

I was able to dig up a little info. ROUSE , HAZARD & CO. was established in 1864 and operated in Peoria, Ill. They manufactured their own bicycles under the names Overland and Sylph. They also imported and sold English made Rudge bicycles as well as many American brands. They are said to have been a very large retailer in the US at the time. They were still in business as of 1900, but that may have been their last year. The Wheelmen list the Overland as being 1892-1900. I think that gives you a rough idea of the date. There was at least one other "Overland" bicycle which lasted later but as far as I know they weren't related. From the pictures the parts that are shown all seem to be in good condition, which is a big plus. I don't have any idea of the value, but I'm sure its worth something to someone.


----------



## Rus Tea (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks nice, I hope you can find all the parts.  I'd look at the Copake auction catalogs to help establish a price, becasue its a drop frame the value will be a little lower.


----------



## criswellnk (Feb 12, 2010)

For the novice, please speak slowly and into the microphone. What makes it a drop frame?


----------



## OldRider (Feb 12, 2010)

By drop frame I think what is meant is that you have a ladies bike frame. A mens frame in that condition would be almost double the value.


----------



## criswellnk (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks for the help. When I took this as partial payment 15-20 years ago I was told it was around $250, but I didn't and still don't have a clue. I had dealt with the gentleman before on antique car parts and had no reason to doubt him, he was always fair and honest before that. At that price did I get taken years ago or am I going to give someone a sweetheart deal? Like I had said I just want to make sure that I can get it into the hands of someone who will appreciate it more than me, and get it out of my way.


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 13, 2010)

$250 fifteen to twenty years ago is worth more like $400 dollars in today’s money. I think the bike was a fair deal when traded and if it is complete may have actually been worth a bit more than that at the time you received it.  

Unfortunately in this case it hasn’t kept pace with the value of the dollar. The bicycle market as a whole has lost value over that time period perhaps mainly because the internet has made all collectibles so much more broadly available.

As a bike with a ladies frame it is worth less than a man’s model because the ladies models have a higher survival rate in good condition than similar men’s models and because bike collectors are predominantly male. 

What your bike does have going for it is that it looks to be in good shape with probably original paint and…The Headbadge.  So many bikes from that time do not still have their original headbadges. Turn of the century bike designs are generic enough that most bikes without headbadges will never be identified by manufacturer and never be reunited with a correct headbadge.

I would say today in the hobby your bike is about worth about what you paid for it which is a loss in real dollars. It may be worth a bit more outside the hobby where other general antique collectors will value it for condition and not hold the gender of the frame against it. Including that market I would say the bike has a range of fair market value today greater than $150 (as-is, apart) and perhaps as much as $400 (assembled and functional).


----------



## criswellnk (Feb 13, 2010)

The bicycle is complete, I just have to find the chain guard. I put it somewhere so it would not get damaged but I don't know where that is right now. All it needs are some new bearings for the crank and just to be put back together, maybe about 20-30 minutes. Thanks for all the help with this, it is most definitly appreciated. Now where and how would be the best place to offer this for sale? Again forgive my ignorance with this, if you want to talk about pre-war and Edwardian automobiles, not a problem, antique bicycles, problem. What about the bicycle show/swap meet that is in Ann Arbor (only about a half hour away), I think it is in April. would that be a good option or just list it somewhere and hope for the best.


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 13, 2010)

In essence you have already offered it for sale here. Post it again in the for sale branch of this forum to make sure everyone here realizes it is for sale. You could also post it at ratrodbikes.com (it’s obviously not a rat but there is a lot of traffic there and a lot of interest in pre-balloon bikes.)  The Wheelmen (_The _club for turn of the century and earlier bicycles) also have a site and publish a periodical with buy and sell ads but for the most part they have all the standard, early ladies bikes they want.

Ann Arbor is a couple of months off and that would be a good venue. It is often easer to sell something when it is physically present for viewing and won’t accrue additional shipping charges to reach the new owner. If you spend a day at Ann Arbor you will also be able to add a beginner’s working knowledge of the bike hobby to your resume.

You could also try Craig’s List or eBay, each has its peculiarities. Another possibility is to look for ways to shop it to your local antique crowd through contact at antique shops and through local flyers they may put out. 

In any of these cases you will do much better if you reassemble the bike. If you are only missing bearings you may be able to reassemble it with loose balls if you cant find retainered bearings to fit.

Best of luck


----------



## pelletman (Feb 13, 2010)

Can you send pictures of everything to dave@pelletizer.com ?  Thanks  Dave


----------

